
GitHub Branch Lists - mbrubeck
http://github.com/blog/611-branch-lists
======
sunchild
This is what version control is meant to be. I know it's just a GUI on
existing functionality, but that in itself represents meaningful progress.

------
mgrouchy
I just popped open the branch list for our product and started poking around
with the feature. Its very cool, I especially like the compare branches
option. If you click on the branch names in the compare branches screen it
allows you to compare any specific revisions you want.

All in all this is a pretty great feature update.

